# Belichtungsmesser



## CoRe (15. März 2003)

Hi Leute,
ich hab mir jetzt einen Timer mit Belichtungsmesser für die Dunkelkammer (SW) gekauft.
Ich weiß, dass der Belichtungsmesser geeicht werden muss,
aber ich weiß nicht genau wie man das macht.
Könnte mir vielleicht jemand erklären, wie das genau geht?

thx schon mal,
CoRe


----------



## CoRe (20. März 2003)

Kann mir denn niemand helfen??

grrrr...

Plzz....


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. März 2003)

Hi,

leider hab ich selbst keine Erfahrung mit Laborzeitschaltuhren mit Belichtungsmesser. Hab ein wenig bei Google gestöbert und das hier gefunden. Vielleicht hilfts dir ein wenig weiter.

http://www.fem-kunze.com/deutschv/infoclip2.htm
http://www.fem-kunze.com/deutschv/mp109sp.htm

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## orange (25. März 2003)

@core

... schau mal ganz unten auf der 
Seite, steht eigentlich wie man des macht 

cu orange_dot


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. März 2003)

Guten Morgen Orange,

es geht um einen Belichtungsmesser fürs Labor!


----------

